# RefTagger from Logos...Scripture Plugin for Your Website



## Arch2k (Sep 9, 2009)

Logos has a useful plugin for any church website that automatically recognizes scripture references, and creates a hover window with the verses. There are "versions" of this that you needed to tag each reference, but this tool takes all of that work out. It is available on a variety of platforms as well.

RefTagger

I inserted the code on our church website, and the entire Westminster Standards now allow you to hover each proof text. No tagging at all! Here is an example:

Question 113: What are the sins forbidden in the third commandment?

I borrowed this idea from the new website http://www.matthewhenry.org/


----------

